# Kribensis sexing



## jdt28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Here i have another Kribensis that i am not sure what sex it is ,any info is much appreciated


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

It's a bit difficult to tell from the photo, but my money's going on female.


----------



## jdt28 (Jan 25, 2010)

that'll do for me,it was sold to me as female


----------

